# Goodies came in the mail....



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My new madan brush, madan comb, and grooming bands came today - yippee.:chili: 

Izzy is :hiding:. Poor girl knows she gonna get primped tonight. he he

Only one concern - the desccription of the madan brush said "pocket size". It's the same size as my Oval madan brush just oblong. 

Just wondering if anyone else who ordered one actually got a smaller brush?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor Izzy:HistericalSmiley:she can come visit awntie anytime. I really want to get my girls that brush


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the oblong brush. I just ordered that comb.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I ordered a brush from them and I thought I was getting a smaller one but it was the same size as my other two........I guess what they consider small is not to us! I don't have the oblong but I have three different colored ovals ones!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor izzy ,i was the same when i first got my brush and comb ..thanks again .


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the small oval one in pink. I love it!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL Izzy's going to get pimped! . Where did you order from? I like the band containers.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

moshi melo said:


> I have the small oval one in pink. I love it!!


 
What size is small - can you measure it? I'd love a small one but not sure how to get one when pocket size is 8 or 9 inches long.

I ordered from showoff - Home page

Lainee has them too the color coordinated canine

I like that the containers came with the phone number and the website address on them so I won't forget where I ordered from. 

I just really wanted that lavender comb and Lainee didn't have that color.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the oval pocket brush. The oval brushes come in two sizes. The regular size is 9" long x 2-1/2" wide. The pocket size (which some refer to as small) is 8" long x 2" wide. Although the pocket size doesn't seem much smaller when looking just at these measurements, it really is smaller. I like my pocket-size brush for shows BUT it doesn't fit completely in my show suit pockets, some of my suits don't even have pockets, but it fits comfortably in my waistband. And it's great for brushing out armpits and legs at home. I bought my pocket brush at a show but I think most of the vendors who sell Madan brushes carry the pocket size now.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I like how the bands are packaged..in those little capsules. have fun grooming!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Great goodies!

I'm thinking I would really like that narrow brush better than the wide one. I'll have to order one of those!

Enjoy!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> I like how the bands are packaged..in those little capsules. have fun grooming!!


They didn't come that way. The bands come in dime bags. But you can buy the little capsules for $5. My bags always tear so I decided to try the capsules this time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I really like that comb!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got my Madan pocket brush from Jenny at Topline Pet.

toplinepet.com

It is definitely smaller than my regular sized brush. It was only $16, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

wooflife said:


> They didn't come that way. *The bands come in dime bags.* But you can buy the little capsules for $5. My bags always tear so I decided to try the capsules this time.


Oh my!!! :w00t: Is that legal? 

Nice brush! I have the large ones and was curious about the smaller ones. The big round ones seem like such a large brush for the little ammount of Maltese square footage we all have.


----------

